# breaking the auto lock on rosle tongs



## labor of love

i played around with some rosle tongs at sur la table today. they felt pretty good but that auto lock drives me crazy. im speaking about the ones that automatically lock when the pinchers are facing up, and then unlock again when facing down. just curious if anybody had modded their tongs or undone this locking mechanism somehow.


----------



## JohnnyChance

There is a floating pin that controls the locking and unlocking. I have had them pop out on their own, but I have never removed them intentionally. So it can be done, just not sure how. Use them until they do? It is a fairly common occurrence with them.


----------



## ThEoRy

Takes about 2 minutes to get used to them and you will never go back. I've used mine for about 6 years now, grabbing 10 ripping hot plates at a time and they're still as good as new.


----------



## labor of love

word. i guess ill just make the leap then. thanks.


----------



## stevenStefano

Are the Rosle tongs really worth the money? I got a pair of no-name metal locking tongs in a local kitchen shop for like £7 and the Rosle ones are £21, just curious if they would be much better. It's actually surprisingly hard to find good tongs


----------



## EdipisReks

I received a pair of Rosle tongs a gift. They are very nice, but they open up on their own too much, so I typically don't use them (I have about half a dozen pairs of tongs, which is probably too many for home, but whatcha gonna do).


----------



## panda

i have a pair of rosles, theyre really nice, but i never break it out of the roll (used them a whopping one time) because i cant stand the locking thing. i stick to the el cheapo generic short tongs until the springs give out in which case i throw em out and get a new set.


----------



## ThEoRy

My spring never gives out.


----------



## rdm_magic

I had mine for like 4 months and the spring has given up, or atleast it isn't working fully. I can easily get them changed though, I emailed rosle and they offered me a new set straight away. They are worth the money, purely because of how sturdy they are, and once you get used to the locking it's hard to work without it.


----------



## brainsausage

I had some issues with them not opening reliably when working the line. Loved the feel and dexterity, and considered removing the widget, but I rarely work the line anymore so I just play the 'how do you unlock these' game with the new guys nowadays. Always fun.


----------



## ThEoRy

Most of my cooks want me to purchase them for them after using mine. They are super sturdy, and really nice looking however the best part for me is how accurate the tongs are. They are really great for precise plating. They just grab things perfectly. The scalloped heads are just so exact. Icing on the cake is, you aren't constantly locked in a iron grip competition for 6 hours straight. I'll stop now.


----------



## labor of love

btw, i picked up a pair 2 days ago. they really are quite nice. sturdy best describes their feel, especially compared to the house tongs. after some use, the auto lock is easy to maneuver.


----------



## labor of love

rdm_magic said:


> I had mine for like 4 months and the spring has given up, or atleast it isn't working fully. I can easily get them changed though, I emailed rosle and they offered me a new set straight away. They are worth the money, purely because of how sturdy they are, and once you get used to the locking it's hard to work without it.



i was told at sur la table rosle tongs have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## JohnnyChance

labor of love said:


> i was told at sur la table rosle tongs have a lifetime guarantee.



You can bring anything back to SLT at anytime and they will refund or replace it for you.

I agree with Rick. The action and strength of the spring is perfect. You can easily apply as much or as little pressure as you like. No squashing product, or cutting into with the teeth, which are "soft" and come together very nicely.


----------



## panda

anyone know how to disable the locking feature without ruining anything? cause then i would actually use mine.


----------



## JohnnyChance

panda said:


> anyone know how to disable the locking feature without ruining anything? cause then i would actually use mine.



There is a triangular tab inside that the floating pin snags on to lock. You can bend it to the side a bit so it doesn't grab the pin. It appears to be welded only on one side of the tab. Bend it toward the weld. Had this happen from use on one of my pairs and was able to bend it back so they locked again. I wouldn't want to bend the tab back and forth that much though, eventually the weld will break and they will never lock again...until you exchange them at SLT.


----------

